# does escarole same as green leaf lettuce?



## HtVic (Apr 19, 2012)

I just went to the grocery store, pick up some collards, green leaf lettuce, (does escarole same as green leaf lettuce?)radicchio,dandelion for my lucky. I just figure it out there aren't much tort-food i can buy from the supermarket.

there are other kind of green leaf vege are not usually what tortoise owner feed.....so I just bought the common ones. Not too much options.


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 19, 2012)

Escarole is fine to feed in moderation I think.

You can look foods up in The Tortoise Table Plant Database to find out what is good to feed


----------



## HtVic (Apr 19, 2012)

ya I know this website, there aren't anything on this website you can find from grocery store
beside, this website not mention too much about vegetable, only flowers and weeds


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 19, 2012)

HtVic said:


> ya I know this website, there aren't anything on this website you can find from grocery store
> beside, this website not mention too much about vegetable, only flowers and weeds



You might have to do a bit of google first. Escarole is known as endive in other countries and that is on there. There are plenty of salads on there.

Actually, what you call Escarole is probably nearer our Frisee lettuce... It's still feed in moderation. The plants are in the same family


----------



## HtVic (Apr 19, 2012)

so what kind of vege I can feed most often?


----------



## Madkins007 (Apr 19, 2012)

Escarole and endive are OK- good calcium/phosphorous ratios, but not a whole lot of actual calcium in it. 

The greens that I feed most often is some form of salad mix, usually 'spring mix', with a dash of supplemental fiber and calcium in the entire package.


----------

